
Radio emission from neutron star's magnetic pole revealed by general relativity - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2019-09-radio-emission-neutron-star-magnetic.html
======
wglb
Wonderful article. Also, what i have always found fascinating are the sounds
derived from pulsar radio signals:
[http://www.jb.man.ac.uk/research/pulsar/Education/Sounds/](http://www.jb.man.ac.uk/research/pulsar/Education/Sounds/)

Joe Taylor played similar sounds for us at a dinner at the Dayton Hamvention
one year. See
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joseph_Hooton_Taylor_Jr](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joseph_Hooton_Taylor_Jr).

~~~
neom
Pulsar music is beautiful+creepy:
[http://www.jb.man.ac.uk/research/pulsar/Education/Sounds/47t...](http://www.jb.man.ac.uk/research/pulsar/Education/Sounds/47tuc1-8000.wav)

------
ncmncm
Has anyone figured out why they emit polar beams, or how they can be so
precisely collimated? Beams from super-massive black holes stay very nearly
parallel for many thousands of light years.

